
Debugging a Long-Running Apache Spark Application: A War Story - rkrzr
https://tech.channable.com/posts/2018-04-10-debugging-a-long-running-apache-spark-application.html
======
mbb70
Excellent write up! Running a single long running Spark Context that accepts
and runs jars compiled from user input is a curse I thought we were suffering
alone at my company. We too have fought the ContextCleaner, though for us it
was G1GC and `-XX:+ExplicitGCInvokesConcurrent` on the driver that saved us.

------
zng00
Is this dynamic class execution a common use case? How frequently are you
broadcasting new bytecode to your workers?

